# About time we had another xbox gaming night!



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Either Grid or GTA4?

Thoughts and interest?


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Im up for it...have both games available


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey don't all put yer hand up at once


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

i only have COD4 only got my Xbox this week lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

How about Battlefield? Daffy has my copy of Grid...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't have it mate


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> How about Battlefield? Daffy has my copy of Grid...


I do, but dont recall seeing you play it?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If i had an xbox or either of the games i'd have been there:lol:


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

grid, cod4, bf bad company here! xbox 360, tag: kitsa3


----------



## Steve_W (Mar 18, 2008)

Just sent my elite back to microsoft today with RROD or i would have been up for it .


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

I have COD 4 and Grid ,tag - villan77


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

I missed this thread... sorry 

I've got GTA4, COD4, orange box and that's about it for multiplayer really.

GTA4 was a right laugh when we had a few of us on together, my vote goes for that :thumb:

I'm away from tuesday though on holiday


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep GTA4 on free roam was hilarious!

Was playing it yesterday and some skilled heli pilot was flying at an angle close to the ground and doing a '28 weeks later':lol:


----------

